# Anyone Do The Galuchat?



## Mac In Oak Ridge (Mar 1, 2006)

I have been working on the techiques to use Galuchat or Shagreen for making a Platnium Barron.  I am about 75% there, so far.  This is the first complete pen I have produced.  I have many tubes that were not worthy.

I saw the Faber-Castel Pen of The Year, (2005)I think? I have been working on my version of it ever since.


----------



## DFM (Mar 1, 2006)

Is that real shark/stingray skin?  If so how do you handle the seam?  The finish looks somewhat dull in places - what kind of finish did you use and what can you use on this material.


----------



## DFM (Mar 1, 2006)

I found this site with photos.  Very nice pen.


http://www.stylophilesonline.com/05-05/05sting.htm


----------



## Mac In Oak Ridge (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DFM_
> <br />Is that real shark/stingray skin?  If so how do you handle the seam?  The finish looks somewhat dull in places - what kind of finish did you use and what can you use on this material.



As I said, I'm about 75% there.  If you look at that Faber-Castell pen you will see that they put a Sterling Sliver rib down the pen tube to butt the skin against, to cover the seam.  I don't have the equipment to do that and make it look right.  I do it another way.

Yes, it's real singray skin.


----------



## Spike (Mar 1, 2006)

Killer pen. looks real good to me.


----------



## Ligget (Mar 1, 2006)

Lookin great from over here too!![][]


----------



## gerryr (Mar 1, 2006)

I like it.[]


----------



## Scott (Mar 1, 2006)

Mac!  That is beautiful!  I would love to see a pic of the side with the seam - I bet you hid it very well!  Fantastic!

Scott.


----------



## Thumbs (Mar 1, 2006)

That! is cool![:0]


----------



## Mac In Oak Ridge (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scott_
> <br />Mac!  That is beautiful!  I would love to see a pic of the side with the seam - I bet you hid it very well!  Fantastic!
> 
> Scott.



Scott, 
The seam on the cap is under the pocket clip and you can hardly tell it is there.  The seam on the body is not quite the quality that I hope to achieve so it will remain on the other side of the pen for now.

Note that Faber-Castell only uses one piece of Galuchat per pen.  I think that I have found out why.  I may try one in the future with an all black cap and the Galuchet on the body only, then I may not.


----------



## mick (Mar 1, 2006)

Mac, is it cast in PR or built up with CA? Either way I'd say you're more than 75% there ...it's a beauty. Looking at the pattern of the skin, I think I've got an idea how you hid the seam.  []


----------



## Skye (Mar 1, 2006)

Draw a line, use an Xacto knife to cut around all the cells in that line. Could help blend the seam together, woth a shot on a test piece.

Doesent look cast, I'm guessing CA.


----------



## dfurlano (Mar 1, 2006)

Thats cool!!

Nice effort!


----------



## Draken (Mar 1, 2006)

JimGo did one of these a while back:
http://www.penturners.org/oldalbums/JimGo/Stingray%20Pen%20-%20Open.jpg
perhaps he'll chime in.

Cheers,
Draken


----------



## Mac In Oak Ridge (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mick_
> <br />Mac, is it cast in PR or built up with CA?


Mick,
Thank you for the good words.

It is not cast in anything and CA is used to attach the hide to the tube.  There is no build up of CA on the pen, just what soaks through the hide when gluing it on the tube. The round things are as hard or harder than bone.  The only finish is Micromesh to 12M and TSW buffed to a shine.


----------



## jogregmon (Mar 1, 2006)

Wow what a coincidence I am currently working a sterling silver baron. I am using an ivory strip to help hide the seam.  Finishing the upper tube tomorrow.


----------



## Mac In Oak Ridge (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jogregmon_
> <br />Wow what a coincidence I am currently working a sterling silver baron. I am using an ivory strip to help hide the seam.  Finishing the upper tube tomorrow.



Please post a photo here when you finish it.
Mac


----------



## CameronPotter (Mar 1, 2006)

> Scott,
> The seam on the cap is under the pocket clip and you can hardly tell it is there.  The seam on the body is not quite the quality that I hope to achieve so it will remain on the other side of the pen for now.
> 
> Note that Faber-Castell only uses one piece of Galuchat per pen.  I think that I have found out why.  I may try one in the future with an all black cap and the Galuchet on the body only, then I may not.



I know that this may seem defeatist, but why not use a flat black material for the body (maybe a plastic?) and only use the cap?  That way you still get the look, but not the extra hassle with the body of the pen.  Also, sometimes less is more...

Anyway, that being said, nice pen.

Cam


----------



## gerryr (Mar 1, 2006)

Maybe I'm too old[] or too dumb[V], but, since there isn't anything over the skin except TSW, do you have to build up the OD of the tubes so the skin comes out even with the fittings?  And, where can you buy stingray skin?


----------



## Mac In Oak Ridge (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gerryr_
> <br />Maybe I'm too old[] or too dumb[V], but, since there isn't anything over the skin except TSW, do you have to build up the OD of the tubes so the skin comes out even with the fittings?  And, where can you buy stingray skin?



1.  Yes.
2. Look around the internet.


----------



## nilsatcraft (Mar 2, 2006)

Wow- That is very cool!  I can't wait to see more.  Very inspiring!


----------



## JimGo (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gerryr_
> <br />Maybe I'm too old[] or too dumb[V], but, since there isn't anything over the skin except TSW, do you have to build up the OD of the tubes so the skin comes out even with the fittings?



Or you select a kit for which the difference between the fittings and the tube are approximately the same as the thickness of the skin.


----------



## UKpenmaker (Mar 2, 2006)

Very striking pen and very unusual, Great work Mac[]


----------



## knottyharry (Mar 2, 2006)

Very nice pen....
It sure looks good from where I sit.
Keep up the great work....you'll get that other 25%
Harry


----------

